# Popeye corydora catfish--NEED SUGGESTIONS



## B16CRXT (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey everyone. A few months ago one of my male catfishes eye bulged out. I treated the tank with marcyn and it never went down. The fish acts normal and has no trouble swimming or eating. Over the last few days, however, this eye has started slowly filling with blood. 

What should I do? The fish is fine besides his eye. I've seen fish in pet stores with one eye from nasty fights and survive. Should I use a pin and "pop" the eye or try to cut it off? Just flush him? I'd hate to just flush him since he seems healthy otherwise. Here's some pics. I appreciate any input or suggestions. This is a community tank with no aggressive fish besides an Angel.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

First of all, DON'T EVER FLUSH A FISH (or plant) it wrecks waterways and leads to invasive species pushing out indigenous ones. If you are done with a fish that's not fit to go to a lfs/freind/etc euthanize it humanely (just Google euthanizing fish), stick it in a zip-lock, put it in your trash bag and into the trash.
That said I have no advice for treating the eye..certainly doesn't look too comfy, but I doubt it will like having its eye 'popped' either. Hopefully someone else will come in with advice.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

Try a salt solution bath. Take 1 teaspoon of Aquarium salt and dissolve in some tank water. Then scoop the little guy up carefully and place him a gallon jug of tank water, slowly add the salt water over an hour. then let him sit, watch for signs of distress. Bathe him for a week like this. Might lower the internal pressure. Methlyene blue would not hurt either in the bath.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i dont know about a salt bath i dont think corys do well with salt. im not real sure what to do about it sorry


----------



## pedrofisk (Jul 2, 2008)

Here is a good overview for treatment I have seen:
http://www.fishchannel.com/fish-health/disease-prevention/popeye.aspx


----------



## B16CRXT (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. Everything I've googled says that salt baths are bad for corys and most tropical fish in general. 

That one article says the eye may eventually fall off! That sounds terrible, but may be the only option for this guy. I think I'll move him to my 10 gallon quarantine tank after work today to see if he improves or that eye eventually falls off. I'd hate for it to fall off and one of my healthy fish eat it and get the problem.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I had 13 tablespoon of Aquarium salt in my 29 G tank for 3 weeks! Trying to combat Columnaris, they did great. Just gradually added it. I am now treating with Kanamycin Furan combo. Its their last chance.


----------



## B16CRXT (Feb 7, 2009)

I moved him to my 10 gallon quarantine tank. The eye still has movement. I've seen him look around with it. Not that he can see through it though. He was breathing rapidly yesterday. I hope he pulls through this. Should I raise temps? It's at 82F now.


----------



## Templaflower (Dec 2, 2011)

Popeye is often caused by a bacterial infection, usually a form of strep. Do you have any antibiotics that are recommended for use in tanks?


----------



## B16CRXT (Feb 7, 2009)

I have Maracyn 1 and 2, but that's it for medications.


----------



## gSTiTcH (Feb 21, 2013)

I had popeye tetras once... fixed it with Melafix and Pimafix.


----------



## B16CRXT (Feb 7, 2009)

was it to the stage that this one has it? I really dont feel that this one could be cured or reduced in size...


----------



## Landmines (Aug 19, 2013)

holy........sorry but yea im not much help with this but it looks awful. Poor fishy


----------



## Templaflower (Dec 2, 2011)

Here is a very good thread from the MFK folks about popeye. You may be able to make a run to the local lfs or big box pet store and see if they have any of the recommended treatments.

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?44861-How-to-treat-popeye


----------



## B16CRXT (Feb 7, 2009)

nice link. Thanks for that. I guess I'll go buy some Epsom salt and see if that helps at all. Being by himself in the quarantine tank, his eye seems to be less filled with blood today...


----------

